# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  VENTA DE TERRENOS DE CULTIVO

## MAQUINARIA

VENDO  TERRENO DE CULTIVO 1,069 (mil sesentinueve) HECTÁREAS
EN LAMBAYEQUE  PERU.
TITULADAS . DOCUMENTACIÓN EN REGLA, AGUA Y ENERGIA
Ubicación: Distrito de Olmos, Provincia de Lambayeque, ubicada a la altura del kilómetro 840 de la Panamericana Norte.
A 10 km de la carretera a la nueva ciudad de Olmos y a 15 km del ramal sur del Proyecto de Irrigación.
Mórrope, 21 km.
Chiclayo, 55 km.
Piura, 150 km.
Puerto de Paita, 180 km.
INFORMES.:
Av. Luis Gonzales 873 3er. Piso of. 305B Chiclayo (Altos Tottus)
Citas: Telef. 920 038 088 tambien whatsApp
Email : perunorth2018@gmail.comTemas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Venta de Terrenos en Pucallpa Busco terrenos para cultivo en Ica TERRENOS PARA CULTIVO DE QUINUA EN LA COSTA Venta de terrenos en piura

----------

